# Four Hedgies, One Tub (Pictures!)



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

So I'm hanging out with infamousrenie and her cutie pie Brillo, and we decided to have a hedgie party! Since they don't have a pool, we decided to adjourn to the bathroom for a footbath party!





































And post bath, everyone annointed with the same spot on the couch!



















How adorable was that?!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

It was so much fun to watch! I'm glad Brillo approved of his new friends!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! They're so cute! They look like they enjoy bathtime


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

That's adorable! It looks like the hedgie party was so much fun!  One question though... they all got along? :shock:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, Brillo tried to nom on Mac a little, but he was taking a mouthful of quills and gumming on them like they do when they are about to anoint, there wasn't any fighting at all.

I was worried about them all being together because I've heard so many stories about hedgies not doing well together in any situation. I wouldn't advocate doing this with males and females, or with an aggressive male; all of these guys are pretty mild in personality and seemed to pretty much ignore one another, they were too busy trying to get away from us since we were giving them a bath ^_^

~Katie


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!!! And I'm SO jealous you got to hang out with Brillo! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

A wet pin cushion party. How funny!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

makes me wish i had a hedgie mom friend in the area! looks too fun!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My first thought before I opened the thread was, where did Alastrina get the 4th hedgie!??
Brillo!!!!

I'm so jealous! Adorable pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow!!!!!!!!! What fun! Thank you for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked the part where they all anointed from the same spot  That is really funny


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehe what adorable pictures! So much cuteness in one tub!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Katie and I go way back, our husbands went to basic training together and just happened to be from the same hometown. The boys couldn't stand not seeing each other anymore so they (Katie and her hubby and rugrat) came up for a visit with all their hedgies in tow! It was so cool! I loved having the company and the hedgies.  

Now if only I could convince my hubby I need more than one hedgehog. >.> I'm trying! I think Brillo needs a friend. He really seemed to approve of Mack! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am jealous too!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

infamousrenie said:


> I think Brillo needs a friend. He really seemed to approve of Mack! :lol:


*grin* Yeah, Brillo did seem to like Mac... I think Mac has a flavor, same as our husbands :lol:


----------

